# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for May 2019

## spellbee2

*Apologies for the delay, it's been a rough week at work and I haven't had the chance to post. - spellbee2*



*Do you have a Task of the Month suggestion that you would love to get chosen?*
Now you have the chance to suggest new tasks of the month by clicking the
*Future Task of the Month Suggestion Thread.*
If you complete a current TOTM, you will be able to vote on suggestions for the next month!

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Lucid Task Club and the On-Topic Administrator. Please attempt any or all of these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task. Your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*





> *How to get your wings*
> 
> *When you complete a task:*  Go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done: one basic or both, one advanced or both, bonus or how many tasks of the year. Please note, that we now have wings for every task. Requesting to join the group will upon approval also grant you access to Lucid Task Club.
> 
> Of course you still need to post the pertinent part of the dream here and link to your DJ entry. 
> Format of your post:
> [Basic, Advanced...] -[Name of the Task] - [success or fail] - [pertinent part of a dream] - [link to dj]
> For example:
> Basic - Drive a car - success 
> ...




Whoever completes any of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page. **NEW** You'll also be displayed in orange purple (by popular vote) in our Discord.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete a lucid task each month. Members of this club can vote for submitted suggestions for the next month's tasks. Access to the Lucid Task Club will also grant you early access to the next month's tasks, giving you a 2-3 day window to keep your wings for the following month. 
*Tasks for this month:*

*Basic Task i* - Eat a lemon, is it sour... Or sweet? _(KarlaB18)_
*Basic Task ii* - Step in a puddle, and splash a DC in slow motion. _(naturespirit)_

*Advanced Task i* - Have a great adventure as a cat in a box. _(9sk)_
*Advanced Task ii* - Infiltrate an intelligence agency, and retrieve secret files. Don't set off an alarm! _(FireFlyMan)_ 

*BONUS TASK!!* - Visit the most cursed Destination. Don't disappear in the process. Report your experiences. _(IC161)_

*Spoiler* for _"Cursed Destination" suggestions from Lang_: 








*This includes places like the Alaska Triangle, Hoia Baciu Forest, Lake Michigan Triangle, The Falkirk Triangle, The Bridgewater Triangle or even "The Island of the dolls", Or "The Devil's Tramping Ground". 
This also could be anything that is at your own fantasies.




*MAY'S BEGINNER TASKS*: (Anybody feel free to have fun with these, but you'll get wings only if you are a beginner. Some will change each month!)

1. Slow down, look around, describe what you see.
2. Touch the ground. What is it? Grass, asphalt?
3. Look at your body. What are you wearing?
4. Stretch your arms and legs. Does it feel normal? Can you stretch further than normal?
5. Answer a phone. Who's on the other side?
6. Find text you can read, then look at it again. Has it changed?
7. Pick a direction and start running. What do you see? Does your running feel normal?

----------


## Lang

Breaking into places and stealing shit? I'm game.  :tongue2:

----------


## squidnapping

I'm keen to attempt these!!  ::D:

----------


## MadMonkey

I'll have to try the infiltration one. Sounds fun!

----------


## Lang

I think I've had at least one dream like that before... I remember infiltrating a political candidate's office in a dream once...

----------


## RelicWraith

This is a pretty good list, indeed. Maybe I'll actually get back some wings this month!

----------


## Lang

I attempted to do the task of the month, the mission but, failed miserably. At one point, I had the files but, lost them and ended up feeling myself falling a patch of poison sumac. When I got back, I had a kinky bath, then someone put baby powder on me and then Lotion on me...  You should have seen me... I had a reaction that was so severe that my by face was red, swollen face and eyes, bleeding and oozing everywhere...  I remember that there was at one point, a dc was trying to hypnotize me.

----------


## 9sk

infiltration definitely sounds cool, reminds me of my own dream (Assassin 9sk)

----------


## Lang

> infiltration definitely sounds cool, reminds me of my own dream (Assassin 9sk)



I had actually had a dream that involved with an old member named AURON back in 2015 when I first became a member here. We were hacking the mainframe and we blew shit up.  Easy peasy lemon squeezy. 


Yeah, but, you definitely have to be lucid and successfully have to be able to go through with the mission. Dream Heist... Let's call it, I mean we can call it a dream Heist... If you guys want..  Yeah, I should just shut up right now.

----------


## 9sk

completed infiltration both non-lucidly and lucidly. Not sure which one I liked better. The first part tried to have some story and the second part I tried to fulfill more of a sleek mood while still stealing the file

----------


## squidnapping

Well I got lucid this morning and spent the whole thing working on a task for this month - or so I _thought_... noticed only when I woke up that 'Creating a place for DCs to use, and finding out something about their personalities' was not a real task.  :Uhm:   ::laughtillhurts:: 
What I thought I had to do was create some cool thing or place for people, and I decided to make a swimming pool. As soon as I did, a child fell in and I managed to pull him out and was expecting to get points for this too, get a Hero badge like on the BitLife game  :Cheeky:  But I didn't. I decided then to add an inflatable playground for people to play on, so I turned away and turned back expecting to see one, and there was an awesome massive inflatable dragon in the pool, which I was pretty proud of. Later I was watching from a building nearby, and 'remembered' I'm also supposed to find some things out about these people's personalities. I ask a guy some question but I don't remember what he answers. I'm pretty confident this all will still count as completing a task. 
So that was an embarrassing fail.  ::D:

----------


## Lang

I tried to do the Infiltrate an intelligence agency, and retrieve secret files task but, ended up waking up before I can do the task it's self. I was lucid and I was supposed to enter a building that was apparently, under the rug at the old apple orchard that is actually, down the road from where I used to live. Yeah, talking about tiny building. I haven't really been feeling that well for the past several days. When I woke up in real life, I was burning up. I had a bad headache. My face felt hot like I had a sunburn and my lip was swollen. So, yeah... Not always fun for even the best of us.

----------


## Lang

Non-Lucid: Had a spy dream the other night, I remember getting my left leg stuck in between some rocks and getting helped by the person that I was following. I broke my leg in the dream but, instead of going through with the Task, trying to enter some elevator that appeared out of nowhere, I was in the hospital with my leg in a cast.
The mission was, of my best recollection, was about trying to follow this woman that reminded me of a person named Michelle who was tall with blond hair. In the dream, she drove up in a red Corvette. In real life, she and I didn't get along. If I remember correctly, she had Bi-polar and a temper to boot.
Anyways, in the dream, she was actually was nice to me. The dream went on and I was able to go through the mission of stealing a briefcase. However, it was a fail for the
I wasn't lucid.

----------

